# Flossing 6th Street.



## BayCityKiddo (Feb 24, 2008)

Is this method of fishing legal? It seems very unsportsmanlike to me but a couple of days ago when I was fishing 6th street there were a few guys doing this in the main flow and they were horsing in fish left and right. 

I was appalled because I know I saw them catch more than their limit as well...

I'm new to the area and river fishing so this may just be a common thing? Doesn't seem like anything I am interested in though...


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

Not legal to keep any fish not hooked IN the mouth. Flossing usually results in the hook buried in the outside corner of the mouth...


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Just how it goes. Same guys every year, doing the same thing. Now that the pole is down marking the distance you can fish people fish right up to the ladder. Saw a few landed just outside the ladder. Both on the rope as soon as they were dragged in. Call RAP if you see something like that if you want.


----------



## Moe6441 (Oct 5, 2010)

Reason y i stay away from the dam.. Too many idiots there.. Go further down n u will find plenty room to urself..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

the method is perfectly legal. as long as its in the mouth. its also fun. if you just want to catch fish and release them it cant be beat. its when people take advantage of the technique and keep every fish they catch is when the problem starts. if you see laws being broken say something or take action.

how is bow fishing for fish any different. kill all you want and litter the bottom. who cares. some people hate carp, some hate salmon or steelhead. if they paid for a license they should be able to do as they please within the boundaries of the law.

a lot of the guys keeping fish at the dam have families to feed. i would rather they keep an extra fish or two than steal my meager gear or put a gun in my face. just saying.

i see a lot of things in a day i dislike but its beyond my control. don't condemn someone just because you don't approve. 

not a rant, just an observation.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

6th street probably needed a good flossing. Its teeth are dirty after another summer


----------



## tubanation (Apr 19, 2012)

What exactly is flossing? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

GRUNDY said:


> 6th street probably needed a good flossing. Its teeth are dirty after another summer


Now we need some guys to start "wiping" down there.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

BayCityKiddo said:


> Is this method of fishing legal? It seems very unsportsmanlike to me but a couple of days ago when I was fishing 6th street there were a few guys doing this in the main flow and they were horsing in fish left and right.
> 
> I was appalled because I know I saw them catch more than their limit as well...
> 
> I'm new to the area and river fishing so this may just be a common thing? Doesn't seem like anything I am interested in though...


been river fishing my whole life, just learned what flossing was a couple years ago...you are just getting into it and you can already identify those doing it? impressive.

I think you're just trying to stab the hornest nest, it has been about a month since I read a post ranting against this tactic.

What we all need to remember is the salmon and steelhead in this state are put there for the fisherman, they are invasive and if someone wants to keep their limit no problem, I wish spots like sixth street the limits were higher, although I know and have seen salmon spawning in several tribs of the grand a lot of anglers believe there is no natural reproduction, so every fish was paid for by anglers, grants, fines, etc. a few years before.

personally I think 6th street is top 5 for spots that annoy law enforcement, they know when they show up every one will be fishing illegal, way worse than flossing is guys snagging, which I am surprised you didn't see there, I see that everywhere.

My advice is call the RAP line, I called several times down there on my lunch breaks at GRCC, I never saw a CO show up before I went back to class, sometimes three hours, They know what is going on, when they get some free time from the hundreds of other things going on they stop down for a few minutes and ten minutes after they leave everyone is back to it, those guys and gals are busy.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

no lead said:


> the method is perfectly legal. as long as its in the mouth. its also fun. if you just want to catch fish and release them it cant be beat. its when people take advantage of the technique and keep every fish they catch is when the problem starts. if you see laws being broken say something or take action.
> 
> how is bow fishing for fish any different. kill all you want and litter the bottom. who cares. some people hate carp, some hate salmon or steelhead. if they paid for a license they should be able to do as they please within the boundaries of the law.
> 
> ...


Sport snagging (flossing) is not fun, nor should it ever be encouraged. If you want to just catch and release a ton of fish, take up float fishing, its legal, and guess what the fish actually strike! :evilsmile

They need to have a restriction to how close you can fish to the spillway at sixth street, then most of the problem would be solved. A limit on all rivers on leader length would also be a step in the right direction no leaders beyond say 4'.

Also with the horrible salmon trolling on Lake Michigan this year it is very apparent that the limit needs to be reduced back to three a person, and with added pressure on the steelhead by trollers the limit should also be dropped on them to help insure better returns.


----------



## SteelheadJunkie (Apr 17, 2012)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Sport snagging (flossing) is not fun, nor should it ever be encouraged. If you want to just catch and release a ton of fish, take up float fishing, its legal, and guess what the fish actually strike! :evilsmile
> 
> They need to have a restriction to how close you can fish to the spillway at sixth street, then most of the problem would be solved. A limit on all rivers on leader length would also be a step in the right direction no leaders beyond say 4'.
> 
> Also with the horrible salmon trolling on Lake Michigan this year it is very apparent that the limit needs to be reduced back to three a person, and with added pressure on the steelhead by trollers the limit should also be dropped on them to help insure better returns.


Yessssssssummmmmmm


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnny5alive (Jun 11, 2011)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Sport snagging (flossing) is not fun, nor should it ever be encouraged. If you want to just catch and release a ton of fish, take up float fishing, its legal, and guess what the fish actually strike! :evilsmile
> 
> They need to have a restriction to how close you can fish to the spillway at sixth street, then most of the problem would be solved. A limit on all rivers on leader length would also be a step in the right direction no leaders beyond say 4'.
> 
> Also with the horrible salmon trolling on Lake Michigan this year it is very apparent that the limit needs to be reduced back to three a person, and with added pressure on the steelhead by trollers the limit should also be dropped on them to help insure better returns.



Flossing a parroted term on message boards. A hook outside the mouth anywhere is illegal, a fish hooked in the mouth is legal. A fish is snagged or it isnt.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Benz said:


> Just how it goes. Same guys every year, doing the same thing.................... That not true, if it was, they would all be gray haired,n limping with old war wounds, some would be blind,n some would look like me. that east side hole has been giving up fish, for longer them I've been alive,n salmon for almost 50 years. so go n getum, the dam will be gone soon,n u won't need to worry about it.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

johnny5alive said:


> Flossing a parroted term on message boards. A hook outside the mouth anywhere is illegal, a fish hooked in the mouth is legal. A fish is snagged or it isnt.


 Don't tell that to a bass fishermen, when he has a big bass hooked on the side of it's head, with a plug.


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

Call the RAP line if you see illegal fishing activities. They will respond. Also, I believe the City of Grand Rapids oversees the rules around the fish ladder. Cops have been there before issuing tickets to anyone fishing closer than the boundaries drawn.

Fines are steep: $275 + $10/lb of fish (first offense)

I don't buy the flossing argument. Its either in the mouth or not. The fish will strike with the right bait/lure/fly. If they don't then that just means you're skunked. But it does not mean you should snag or 'floss'.

RAP Line:
*How to Report a Violation **Call the toll free Report All Poaching (RAP) phone number 1-800-292-7800*

City of Grand Rapids Police:
*Non Emergency Number: 616-456-3400*


----------



## BayCityKiddo (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for all of the responses. I didn't know what they were doing until I asked the guys fishing next to me and looked up "Flossing" I just saw them essentially "lining" in fish left and right.

I just moved to Grand Rapids and I am new to river fishing, (My waders have gotten wet a grand total of four times, and one was to put a dock in. :lol I'm always looking for tips or techniques but I prefer a strike from the fish. That's what I envision "fishing" to be.

I have gone to Manistee in the years past a few times and used fire tiger colored crank baits that I put together myself with enormous success. (Limited almost every trip, just didn't get out much because I lived 3 hours away.) Are crank baits as successful down here? In my past experience I've done better with them for salmon than spawn or skein but I am inexperienced.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I'm still not sure what you guys term "flossing" as? Is it drifting line with flies into the mouth of a salmon then setting hook, or "tightlining", just fishing a still line on the bottom with weight and a couple hooks up the line with spawn. I know I used to fish "tightlining" in Harrisville harbor years back, and many said the salmon would swim with their mouths open and hit the line, and the theory was to set the hook and get them in the mouth since they don't feed at this time anyway? I thought it was a pretty cool laid back type of fishing, and the salmon do eat the spawn on the hooks Now the guys putting on a hunk of rubber worm to say the hook is baited..:SHOCKED:


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Ralph Smith said:


> I'm still not sure what you guys term "flossing" as? Is it drifting line with flies into the mouth of a salmon then setting hook, or "tightlining", just fishing a still line on the bottom with weight and a couple hooks up the line with spawn. I know I used to fish "tightlining" in Harrisville harbor years back, and many said the salmon would swim with their mouths open and hit the line, and the theory was to set the hook and get them in the mouth since they don't feed at this time anyway? I thought it was a pretty cool laid back type of fishing, and the salmon do eat the spawn on the hooks Now the guys putting on a hunk of rubber worm to say the hook is baited..:SHOCKED:


Flossing is drifting with the only intent to play mouth hockey.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I know how to do it but have never seen it done and have never tried doing it. I would not doubt for a minute that the same guys out on the river flossing up their limit on salmon are the " sportsmen " who preach let em go let em grow on deer hunting. They have multiple freezers stuffed with salmon, steelhead, does, fawns and preach about letting smaller bucks go. They are the same people who will cry when Lake Michigan crashes. Let a few get up the river to spawn guys they do reproduce. If anyone has their doubts I can prove you wrong.


----------



## rftech (Sep 28, 2009)

If flossing is pulling the hook so it falls in the fishes mouth, then I would like to see someone do that consistently with just a hook. I don't think you can hook that many fish in the mouth just cause they swim with their mouth open. I could be wrong. 

But you would need to do it with a bare hook so the fish would not bite at it. Any hookup outside the mouth is snagging. A snagged fish should be released.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

"21st Century snagging"


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Are some of you guys claiming you release every fish, every species, with no exceptions if the hook is on the outside edge of the mouth?! I'm not releasing a walleye I catch trolling crankbaits if the hook is in the outside edge of its lips. Am I a poacher?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wylan (Mar 12, 2012)

steeler said:


> Call the RAP line if you see illegal fishing activities. They will respond. Also, I believe the City of Grand Rapids oversees the rules around the fish ladder. Cops have been there before issuing tickets to anyone fishing closer than the boundaries drawn.
> 
> Fines are steep: $275 + $10/lb of fish (first offense)
> 
> ...


Same old people making the same old argument!! I prefer to hook numerous fish and hopefully land my limit when I make a trip up north (AT $60 FOR GAS) be it flossing or biting its the same thing!! Its pretty simple if your not using a float then chances are the fish is flossed or not??? Who has the time or energy to police this besides the DNR.
So many righteous people making such a big deal out of a Fish thats gonna die!! And to this supposable rookie who knows all the jargon and thinks its such a Such a terrible thing to witness... Just be happy they was hooked in the mouth and not in the tail!! You visit any river in the world with a salmon run and there will be fish flossed and also snagged, but me personally I'll leave it up to the Dnr to catch them nasty snaggers!!


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

triplelunger said:


> Are some of you guys claiming you release every fish, every species, with no exceptions if the hook is on the outside edge of the mouth?! I'm not releasing a walleye I catch trolling crankbaits if the hook is in the outside edge of its lips. Am I a poacher?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good flossers put it in their mouth. 


Here fishy fishy..


----------



## Thorzep (Nov 19, 2009)

I could personaly care less if people floss....its just alot more fun to catch the ones that bite


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Remove the dam like many want and likely eliminate that problem...


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Remove the dam like many want and likely eliminate that problem...


They will probably just move up to the next dam. Lol

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

FishKilla419 said:


> They will probably just move up to the next dam. Lol
> 
> Here fishy fishy..


They will but at least the fish will have another 30 miles of river to do their thang...

On that topic, does the Grand stay cool enough for the king smolts to actually make it to Lake MI like they do on other rivers or is it a 100% stockery (stocked fishery)?


----------



## youngnickpilot (Jul 25, 2013)

Someone mentioned boundaries drawn to limit fishing at the sixth street dam... where would one find a map of these? Are they posted on site? Are there similar boundaries at other ladders, such as my home dams of Portland / Weber?

Just want to stay out of trouble. With my salmon angling prowess, the fish would still win if I was in a swimming pool with a dozen of them lol.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have never seen the dnr ticket anyone for casting a flossing rig..ever. when it comes to this subject everyone has their own opinion or etiquette, or ethics on how salmon should be caught. Which is wrong. A man should be able to enjoy the things in life as fishing in nature, vs over opinionated concerns of those we are escaping when we do this . Licensed and within the limit, I have no other comment or concerns with how you fish. Just don't cross my line every cast , Know what I'm saying?


----------



## lancenelson (Jun 10, 2009)

I have no idea what this flossing stuff is, I just wish I could catch a damn salmon down at 6th st.! Went out twice yesterday, once for a few hours in the am and back again around 3 in the afternoon to fish well after dark. Tried to fish up by the dam but some guy decided he needed a spot 25' wide all to himself and snapped at my friend and I for trying to get in on the action.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> They will but at least the fish will have another 30 miles of river to do their thang...
> 
> On that topic, does the Grand stay cool enough for the king smolts to actually make it to Lake MI like they do on other rivers or is it a 100% stockery (stocked fishery)?


all the streams /rivers with good gravel got a decent shot as the smolts move out early spring before the waters warm,from the upper grand its a gauntlent run for them tho and yes ,remove the dams,THEY will come


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

lancenelson said:


> I have no idea what this flossing stuff is, I just wish I could catch a damn salmon down at 6th st.! Went out twice yesterday, once for a few hours in the am and back again around 3 in the afternoon to fish well after dark. Tried to fish up by the dam but some guy decided he needed a spot 25' wide all to himself and snapped at my friend and I for trying to get in on the action.


These are people you should call RAP on , Harassment for fishing?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Who cares? They're going to die anyway. Not like they're snagging them in the bunghole

Legal, fine line... If that's the way they stock their freezers... who are we to judge with 2 boats and hundreds of spoons in our arsenal? At least they won't go to waste! 

I used to watch the gang below Scottville. It's like they lived there with clothes lines, tents, coolers, ect. Just to catch a few 100 pounds of fillets. If they go to use... Better them than just let them rot on the bottom!


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Shoeman said:


> Who cares? They're going to die anyway. Not like they're snagging them in the bunghole
> 
> Legal, fine line... If that's the way they stock their freezers... who are we to judge with 2 boats and hundreds of spoons in our arsenal? At least they won't go to waste!
> 
> I used to watch the gang below Scottville. It's like they lived there with clothes lines, tents, coolers, ect. Just to catch a few 100 pounds of fillets. If they go to use... Better them than just let them rot on the bottom!


I totally agree. I even posted something similar to what you said the other day and my post was deleted. Happy to see a mod feel the same. Why let them rot in warm water when its not too late for them to make it to a dinner table. That is what they were planted for and paid for by yours truly. They are absolutely slaughtered out on the lakes every year with no mercy, yet once they get in reach of the non boat fisherman they are gods creatures and not to be touched? Thanks Shoeman.


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

I was down at the ladder yesterday and the only hint that there were any rules was a faded NO FISHING painted on the cement behind the guard rail. Of course there is a sign that says No fishing which is in the ladder itself. 
I thought maybe the city PD had given up. The yellow pole is down in the river, the sign on the guard rail that used to explain the rules is unreadable and I couldn't find the bright blue line that I thought used to mark the bank very clearly. 
Does anyone know if the rules have changed or if they have given up?


----------



## johnny5alive (Jun 11, 2011)

riverbob said:


> Don't tell that to a bass fishermen, when he has a big bass hooked on the side of it's head, with a plug.



which is my point bob. people on the internet are trying to label people snaggers because of their equipment by coming up with this internet west coast magazine term.

There is no such thing as flossing a fish is legal or its illegal. Did the bass that was hooked in the head hit the lure ?? Yes. Is it legal to keep ??? NO

The same goes for trout and salmon, but internet heros what you to think that only a fish hooked in the mouth on spawn bit and is legal to keep.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

flossings in the outside of the mouth and its illegal


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

BAY CREEPER said:


> I totally agree. I even posted something similar to what you said the other day and my post was deleted. Happy to see a mod feel the same. Why let them rot in warm water when its not too late for them to make it to a dinner table. That is what they were planted for and paid for by yours truly. They are absolutely slaughtered out on the lakes every year with no mercy, yet once they get in reach of the non boat fisherman they are gods creatures and not to be touched? Thanks Shoeman.


I'll second that also. Heck I remember not all that long ago when the DNR would take the salmon in town to a warehouse and sell them for $5 a piece after milking their spawn and milt at Van Etten Cr. Kinda off subject, but not like they were too concerned for the species I guess back then.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

rftech said:


> If flossing is pulling the hook so it falls in the fishes mouth, then I would like to see someone do that consistently with just a hook. I don't think you can hook that many fish in the mouth just cause they swim with their mouth open. I could be wrong.
> 
> But you would need to do it with a bare hook so the fish would not bite at it. Any hookup outside the mouth is snagging. A snagged fish should be released.


Come to sixth street. Last fall there was a guy by the boat launch doing just that BARE HOOK! Had his limit of summer steelhead on the stinger and was going for a few salmon to add to his take. 

Needless to say I did stand up to these flossers in person and not over the internet, then I left very quickly :lol:.


----------



## Wylan (Mar 12, 2012)

Multispeciestamer said:


> No no it is not the same thing. And legal salmon and steelhead are taken on more then just floats and spawn, be it cranks, jigs, soft plastics, etc, etc.


 The point I was trying to make is that if your not using a float Which give your line a vertical position then who's to say the fish didnt run into your horizontal line while you was side drifting? No matter what the bait is its still possible right?? So back to >>> just what is the big deal be it a salmon,steelhead or brown about this flossing issue, oh besides its illegal if you hook a fish on the outside the mouth! Which as other have pointed out and I have witnessed many of times a Bass or Walleye fishermen keeping foul hook fish because they felt the bite so it must have miss the bait!!
Heck Ive even seen it on BASS MASTER where they keep any fish to the boat even thou it is obviously hooked outside the mouth. So personally I think the law should be looked at and maybe altered to say "a fish is legal if its hooked in the mouth whether the point of the hook is inside or outside of the mouth.

Just my 2 cents on this issue!!!


----------



## Wylan (Mar 12, 2012)

triplelunger said:


> Do you deliver a sermon at the cleaning station after you come in?
> Get over yourself, chief!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 Totally agree Triplelunger !


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Wylan said:


> Same old people making the same old argument!! I prefer to hook numerous fish and hopefully land my limit when I make a trip up north (AT $60 FOR GAS) be it flossing or biting its the same thing!! Its pretty simple if your not using a float then chances are the fish is flossed or not??? Who has the time or energy to police this besides the DNR.
> So many righteous people making such a big deal out of a Fish thats gonna die!! And to this supposable rookie who knows all the jargon and thinks its such a Such a terrible thing to witness... Just be happy they was hooked in the mouth and not in the tail!! You visit any river in the world with a salmon run and there will be fish flossed and also snagged, but me personally I'll leave it up to the Dnr to catch them nasty snaggers!!


 
They spawn before they die! and its illegal......done...overwith. it doesnt matter what people THINK of it. its wrong.


----------



## Wylan (Mar 12, 2012)

steeliearm14 said:


> they spawn before they die! And its illegal......done...overwith. It doesnt matter what people think of it. Its wrong.


95% of the return fish are planted so whether or not they spawn doesnt matter!!
If i got a head shake it close enough>>> done,overwith back to the river to get more!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Seems silly to re-hash this year after year!

And to the OP, these guys were snagging, not flossing. Bare hook, weights...

Flossing is done by guides (Dick Swan might have been the first) using size 16 herl bugs on steelhead... Lol

The fad caught on! It works and legal, providing the fish is caught in the mouth, not the tail, bunghole, fin, ect.

We currently have a baitfish crisis among some our Great Lakes and natural reproduction is at an all time high. Not that I endorse flossing, but I truly believe it's a legal method to harvest fish, compared to using torpedoes, or other means of snagging. 

To change the subject, I have had aggressive males hit streamers dancing in front of an active redd. These fish were a hoot! 

Let's not get all the dark fish get under our skin. we have enough division considering C&R, flies only, limits and other factors to deal with! 

Salmon in the rivers are there to die! If you find a food value, go for it! 
Don't set the hook every 10 seconds and no DNR Officer will ever question your method.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Needless to say I did stand up to these flossers in person and not over the internet, then I left very quickly :lol:.


By standing up, you mean standing up on the wall shouting down to the people at the boat launch?

I wonder if that person heard you as you were already running mid-sentence.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Multispeciestamer View Post
> Needless to say I did stand up to these flossers in person and not over the internet, then I left very quickly .
> By standing up, you mean standing up on the wall shouting down to the people at the boat launch?





> By standing up, you mean standing up on the wall shouting down to the people at the boat launch?
> 
> I wonder if that person heard you as you were already running mid-sentence.


----------



## BayCityKiddo (Feb 24, 2008)

Shoeman said:


> Seems silly to re-hash this year after year!
> 
> And to the OP, these guys were snagging, not flossing. Bare hook, weights...


Lets get our definition of flossing clear so everyone knows, and it is illegal. Just not as obvious as traditional snagging.

Flossing: Fishermen with exceptionally long leaders cast out with heavy weights, usually more than two ounces, and cast to drift holds they think fish are crowded into. As the mainline suddenly stops the angler feels the rubbing vibration of the fish's body and begins to pull the rod upstream at a perpendicular angle from the surface. This allows the fisherman to drag the mainline above the fish so the leader can dangle on the outside of the mouth. When the fisherman feels the change in drag he makes a loping hook set more like a lasso than a hard strike. Hook setting like this foul hooks the fish on the outside of the mouth or gill plate.

Of course fish caught with the flossing method are also not recognized for any records, which I'm sure a flosser isn't looking for anyways. Just saying.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

BayCityKiddo said:


> Lets get our definition of flossing clear so everyone knows, and it is illegal. Just not as obvious as traditional snagging.
> 
> Flossing: Fishermen with exceptionally long leaders cast out with heavy weights, usually more than two ounces, and cast to drift holds they think fish are crowded into. As the mainline suddenly stops the angler feels the rubbing vibration of the fish's body and begins to pull the rod upstream at a perpendicular angle from the surface. This allows the fisherman to drag the mainline above the fish so the leader can dangle on the outside of the mouth. When the fisherman feels the change in drag he makes a loping hook set more like a lasso than a hard strike. Hook setting like this foul hooks the fish on the outside of the mouth or gill plate.
> 
> *Of course fish caught with the flossing method are also not recognized for any records,* which I'm sure a flosser isn't looking for anyways. Just saying.


I guess I thought it was something different. Always though it was just swinging long light leaders and flies through the fish and when line stops, set the hook That's what I was told. Never done it or heard of the way you described. As far as records, if its legal to do, there's nothing to not recognizing it as a legally caught fish.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

BAY CREEPER said:


> So the pics you posted this spring of your dry livewell full of little salmon is your way of releasing and protecting the spawning salmon??? LOL Your browns nd lakers all live through the spawn, we are talking dieing salmon here. There is no argument against my statement that they are absolutely slaughtered out on the lake without mercy. Charters twice a day 20+ fish boxes, hundreds of charters.. and thats just charters. Many sport fisherman catch their fair share and pound the salmon. If someone wants to catch a salmon in the river to take home and eat let them, thats what they are planted for.


Yeah we kept all coho. If we could have released them we would have. But they loose scales so dam fast, I cant see them making it. The larger the king the harder they are to revive it seems like. Catch a 15-25" king in 60-70 degree water and its going nuts, catch a 15 pounder and it darn near dead as it hits the net.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/album.php?albumid=2599
> 
> Enough said...  :lol:


I keep my legal caught fall kings. I also dont release spring cohos from the lake as they stand a poor chance of survival after handling etc. I also take the 70 degree pledge and keep all summer steelhead caught in water temps above 70. I keep 1/3 of what I catch. For every 3 landed 2 get released, give or take besides the exceptions listed above. I usually keep no fall steelhead.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Ralph Smith said:


> :lol: I guess they're all bled out already, I don't see any bleeding Sorry, couldn't resist:evilsmile


thats because 8 of the fish on the first page were released.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Wylan said:


> The point I was trying to make is that if your not using a float Which give your line a vertical position then who's to say the fish didnt run into your horizontal line while you was side drifting? No matter what the bait is its still possible right?? So back to >>> just what is the big deal be it a salmon,steelhead or brown about this flossing issue, oh besides its illegal if you hook a fish on the outside the mouth! Which as other have pointed out and I have witnessed many of times a Bass or Walleye fishermen keeping foul hook fish because they felt the bite so it must have miss the bait!!
> Heck Ive even seen it on BASS MASTER where they keep any fish to the boat even thou it is obviously hooked outside the mouth. So personally I think the law should be looked at and maybe altered to say "a fish is legal if its hooked in the mouth whether the point of the hook is inside or outside of the mouth.
> 
> Just my 2 cents on this issue!!!


Depending on the state it is legal to keep a fish hooked near but outside the state. Just not in this one. Most bass are released by majority of anglers. Salmon, steelhead, lakers and browns are sport fish, and should be considered and treated as such. Three of which return to spawn year after year if given the chance.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Wylan said:


> 95% of the return fish are planted so whether or not they spawn doesnt matter!!
> If i got a head shake it close enough>>> done,overwith back to the river to get more!!


The whole reason for stocking cuts was for the belief that over 50% of the fish are wild. Where the heck did you pull 95% planted out of :lol:.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

diztortion said:


> By standing up, you mean standing up on the wall shouting down to the people at the boat launch?
> 
> I wonder if that person heard you as you were already running mid-sentence.


Need I tell the story again? :evilsmile


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I keep my legal caught fall kings. I also dont release spring cohos from the lake as they stand a poor chance of survival after handling etc. I also take the 70 degree pledge and keep all summer steelhead caught in water temps above 70. I keep 1/3 of what I catch. For every 3 landed 2 get released, give or take besides the exceptions listed above. I usually keep no fall steelhead.


Oh, conditional release... I got it!

Don't post pics of stringers and then preach dry bones in the valley. It's a salmon on its death bed. 

Let's not go overboard! If it feeds a few guys, good for them! Don't bunny-hug the dead! The only thing they're good for is a decent steelhead run!


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> Oh, conditional release... I got it!
> 
> Don't post pics of stringers and then preach dry bones in the valley. It's a salmon on its death bed.
> 
> Let's not go overboard! If it feeds a few guys, good for them! Don't bunny-hug the dead! The only thing they're good for is a decent steelhead run!


The difference being my fish bit and we are still a month or more out till its death bed time. Back on topic...


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)




----------



## Gnarf (Jul 24, 2011)

I thought the whole circus at 6th was just a show for art prize?


----------



## BayCityKiddo (Feb 24, 2008)

Gnarf said:


> I thought the whole circus at 6th was just a show for art prize?


Best Comment! :lol:


----------

